# is it worth to update my 4770k in 8700k or 9900k??



## newtonman (Sep 6, 2018)

hi i have the 4770k right now is it worth to update my 4770k in 8700k or 9900k??

i am playing only games..

or is better to wait in 3 years when concoles comes then to take the decision to update my 4770k?

do you believe that 4770k will hold me for 3 years from now?? for pc games?

can you tell me what to do please?/

will i see improvents in games if i update my 4770k which is overclocked in 4.5 on fps to 8700k or 9900k?

do you believe that most games needs 6 or 8 cores now?
and what do you believe when ps5 comes in 3  years  how many fps will i get if i update my 4770k to 8700k or 9900k? 

 how much the games will be demading in cpu?? in  3 years??

is better to wait in 3 years when concoles comes then to take the decision to update my 4770k?

do you believe that 4770k will hold me for 3 years from now?? for pc games?

can you tell me what to do please?/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 6, 2018)

You will be fine for 3 years with that chip. Might want to OC it...but really I would focus on GPU, SSD/m.2, more memory (depending on how much you have and what speed.).


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 6, 2018)

OC the CPU and wait for the next gen of consoles to come out to see what kind of CPU you need


----------



## newtonman (Sep 6, 2018)

i did  my  4470k is  4.5 oc./

you believe  that the best  thing is to  wait when  the next  gen  of  consoles  come  out?  i mean  an  that time do  you believe that it will be  the  best  update to  4770K??

i have  16  giga  now./.  for memory  i mean


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i did  my  4470k is  4.5 oc./
> 
> you believe  that the best  thing is to  wait when  the next  gen  of  consoles  come  out?  i mean  an  that time do  you believe that it will be  the  best  update to  4770K??
> 
> i have  16  giga  now./.  for memory  i mean


I also believe if you are only gaming, that cpu will be fine for awhile.  My opinion, don’t upgrade until 3 years, or your motherboard of DDR3 does.  If they die, it will be cheaper and easier to upgrade.  Until then, GPU is where you should concentrate.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2018)

That CPU with that OC isn't a bottleneck in any games right now in all honesty and you're also set with 16GB of RAM, the biggest question should be what GPU do you currently have and what resolution do you game at


----------



## newtonman (Sep 6, 2018)

as i told  you i have  16 ddr3.
but some people told me that 4770k will have  bottlenech  in  any games  with the new  gpu cards.. i dont know if it is  true..i am not profecional  ethoysiastic


----------



## Finners (Sep 6, 2018)

What GPU do you have and what resolution do you play at? Also how fast is your RAM? 

I've just made the exact move from 4770k@4.5Mhz to 8700k@4.8Mhz and in PUBG my minimum framerates are way higher so the game feels much smoother although ultimate frame rates are the same. 

PUBg is all I have played really since Chritmas time so I have not done any back to back testing across a range of games. I just think the whole platform update with more cores, higher Mhz, slightly better IPC, faster RAM is what has given me the better performance


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 6, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i did  my  4470k is  4.5 oc./
> 
> you believe  that the best  thing is to  wait when  the next  gen  of  consoles  come  out?  i mean  an  that time do  you believe that it will be  the  best  update to  4770K??
> 
> i have  16  giga  now./.  for memory  i mean



The only time it's worthwhile to update your PC is when you are no longer getting the performance you want.  If you are chasing FPS then you will always be chasing FPS and wasting money.  Right now the 4770 @ 4.5ghz can play any game out there well and 16GB of RAM is more then enough for gaming.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 6, 2018)

look now i have one 780 gtx and  also i have  one monitor  lg flatron m2794d.

but in  the next  months i will buy  new  monitor and  also my problem is  which  gpu  to buy
because i see   a,lot of negatives  for  the  rtx .honestly i dont know what to do  in  the  gpu ..

some people told me to buy  1080  ti  ,, some another  people told me to see  the benchmarks  for  the  rxt  2080 and  2080ti
and some another  people told me to buy 2080 no rtx..

i am very confused and i dont know what to buy and what to think..
also  i dont know if i can  stay  with my 780  for 2 years  more and  how  the games  will run with  780 .


also  i want to buy  and  i saw a lot of positive reviews  for  the monitor  
https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/ali...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories

and  i dont  know if  780 will can  connect with this  kind of  monitor
myabe this monitor wants more  power like  1080 ti and  2080 and  more..

#for  these  reason i want to help me what to do and  how to [proceed.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 6, 2018)

You will not have any bottleneck with your cpu clock at 4.5Ghz.

Wait until next gen GPU release, then buy 1080ti.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 6, 2018)

but some people told me that 4770k will have bottlenech in any games with the new gpu cards.. i dont know if it is true.

look now i have one 780 gtx and also i have one monitor lg flatron m2794d.

but in the next months i will buy new monitor and also my problem is which gpu to buy
because i see a,lot of negatives for the rtx .honestly i dont know what to do in the gpu ..

some people told me to buy 1080 ti ,, some another people told me to see the benchmarks for the rxt 2080 and 2080ti
and some another people told me to buy 2080 no rtx..

i am very confused and i dont know what to buy and what to think..
also i dont know if i can stay with my 780 for 2 years more and how the games will run with 780 .


also i want to buy and i saw a lot of positive reviews for the monitor
https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/ali...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories

and i dont know if 780 will can connect with this kind of monitor
myabe this monitor wants more power like 1080 ti and 2080 and more..

#for these reason i want to help me what to do and how to [proceed.


----------



## Finners (Sep 6, 2018)

With a 780 I don't think you will see much of a difference as that would be your limiting factor, with a GTX 1080 or higher GPU I think you would see the difference. I'll link to 2 videos, just note that using a top of the range GPU can make the differences look larger. On the second clip I'm not sure what GPU is being used.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 6, 2018)

newtonman said:


> but some people told me that 4770k will have bottlenech in any games with the new gpu cards.. i dont know if it is true.



You're always going to have some kind of bottleneck in your system. Don't get hung up on the term. There will always be something that will be the bottleneck.

If you feel your system is giving you the performance you need, I see no issue with sticking with your CPU. Even if you put in a faster card (say a GTX 1080), it won't matter if your CPU even does cause a bottleneck. You'll still get better, overall performance over a GTX 780. Then, once you purchase a new CPU/MB/RAM, you'll have a high end card to go with it and see another jump in performance.

For example. I used to have a Phenom II x4 940, OCed her to 3.6. I ran a single GTX 570. Got great performance from the setup. A short while later I picked up a second GTX 570 to run in SLI. Any game that supported SLI I got a good performance jump even though the PII x4 940 was a bottleneck (it couldn't feed the GPUs fast enough so they were never fully utilized). I eventually moved to my i5-4670k and even at stock speed I gained nearly double the performance from my GTX 570s.

For now, get a new GPU. When funds come around, get a new MB/CPU/RAM and you'll be set for a good long while.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 6, 2018)

if you want a system that will last you for the next 3 years, your main culprit will be upgrading the GPU, the 780 is a little dated and power hungry now and will definitely show it's age sooner rather than later, understand, having a system that will allow you to game for the next 3 years is not the same as having a system that will provide the absolute max FPS over them 3 years. Your CPU is fine, your GPU needs updating, 1080's and 1080 Ti's have come down in price, opportune moment to buy one imo, if you wait for the RTX cards you may as well for the next GPU after that and so on. A 1080/Ti will still give you good gaming performance in 3 years time, as you know already your current GPU being a 780. I have a 780 Ti and the only logical upgrade for me would be a 1070+ as overclocked this can still trade blows with a 1060/580 hence I don't really see the need to upgrade as I don't have $400 to spend on a GPU.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

so to buy 1080 ti or to buy 2080 no rtx?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

Depends on the reviews, we don't know how 2080 performs.

as for the cpu, 4770k will do fine at 2560x1440 or 3440x1440 60Hz, but for 100Hz you're gonna want the 8700k, would be a shame to bottleneck such powerhouse of a GPU like 1080ti or 2080. 60 fps to 100 fps is a huge improvement, to me it's on par with 30 fps to 60 fps, though 60 is still very playable to me.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

will i  have   bottleneck  in   3440x1440   with  100hz  monitor panel?? with my  4770K?

i dont  want to buy 8700k


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

not in all games, but in some it's very likely.

you said 8700k in the title. wait for 9700k then. 9900k will be a waste of money for gaming, 9700k will do as good of a job.

if you're getting 1080ti/2080 and 100hz display now, they you'd better not wait 3 years with upgrading cpu.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 7, 2018)

IMO Do not buy a 1080Ti if you are keeping that 1080P monitor, if you keep the monitor then a 1070 or 1070Ti will be ample and should not be held back by a 4770K @ 4.5 gig.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

in  which games will i  have  botleneck??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

newtonman said:


> in  which games will i  have  botleneck??


which ones do you play ?

generally speaking open world games can really hammer the cpu when paired with a fast gpu and high refresh display.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

i told  you  i will buy  another  monitor  and this wil be 
*Dell Alienware AW3418DW  aND ALSO  i will see   which vga  card to buy*

*but my  question is will  i have bottleneck in 3440x1440 with 100hz monitor panel?? with my 4770K? in  4.5 and  with new  vga card  1080ti or  2080??*

*i am playing all  the  kind of games and  openworld and  fps/.*
*why to  buy  8700k when in games  doesnt  have  difference  with  4770k??*
*did  you see  the 2  videos??*

8700k with  4770k does it have  very  big difference? in  games??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

newtonman said:


> *i am playing all  the  kind of games and  openworld and  fps/.*


then you're definitely hampering performance of a 1080ti on a high refresh display in some of them. how much is hard to say, it will vary from game to game. it's worth mentioning that fps is not the only factor, when cpu usage is high you're likely to see stutter. that's why it's worth switching from 4c/8t to 8 physical cores.

I'm not referring to any videos, I'm referring to my own experience. I have gtx 1080 at 2560x1440, which performs very similarly to 1080ti at 3440x1440.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

why  not  to  wait  3 years with upgrading cpu ??  why  dude??  4770k will  be  fine  for  3 years

i believe itsnot worth to  update  my  4770k now


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

then why are you asking ?


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 7, 2018)

I can give you information.  You have to make the decision.  I won't tell you what to do, and if I did, you shouldn't listen.  Take the info that folks have provided you and make the decision that best suits your particular situation.  I see your other thread with similar topic has been closed.... question has been "asked and answered".

My son is quite happy playing games on his OC'd 2600k (on air at 48GHz) which he has had for 7+ years,  With his 1070, he's using a 144 Hz, 1440p  AU Optronics panel

As for the card, you pick  a card to match your monitor

1080p, 144 Hz, TN (i.e. Asus VG248QE) - 1060 3GB is fine for most everything, anything > 1070 is a waste
1440p - 165 Hz IPS (i.e, Acer XB271HU) - 1070 is fine for most anything.
2160p - 144 Hz IPS (i.e, Acer X27)1- Twin 1080 Ti

But as with your other threads, as people have said ... wait till after September 20 before making any decisions.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

will i have bottleneck in 3440x1440 with 100hz monitor panel?? with my 4770K?

this is  my  question././

i will  buy Alienware AW3418DW https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/ali...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories   and also one new  vga   card  1080  ti or 2080 i dont know  yet
but  my question is for  the  botleneck  with  my  4770k  will i have??> or i will  have to  buy  8700 k  for not to have  botlenecks?

can  you  tell me  please??

will i have  botlenecks  in all the  kind of  games??  with my  4770k?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 7, 2018)

buy the monitor,buy the card,stay on 4770k and see how it performs. if you feel like your performance is not what it's supposed to be, you can consider upgrading the cpu then.

I shared my honest experience with you, gtx 1080 could get bottlenecked with 4790k at 1440p in some games, that's why upgraded. I only upgraded after I really saw it with my own eyes though - high cpu usage,less than good gpu usage,stutter.

Charts are valuable information, but whether you need upgrading depends on what you experience with your setup.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

will i have bottleneck in 3440x1440 with 100hz monitor panel?? with my 4770K?

this is my question././

i will buy Alienware AW3418DW https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/ali...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories and also one new vga card 1080 ti or 2080 i dont know yet
but my question is for the botleneck with my 4770k will i have??> or i will have to buy 8700 k for not to have botlenecks?

can you tell me please??

will i have botlenecks in all the kind of games?? with my 4770k?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 7, 2018)

Clearly OP has the itch to upgrade. So i say go for 9900K and RTX2080. The best cure to hardware itch is a lighter wallet


----------



## newtonman (Sep 7, 2018)

what  you mean ??that 
l will  have botlenecks in all the kind of games?? with my 4770k?  with  Alienware AW3418DW https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/ali...8dw/apd/210-amsv/monitors-monitor-accessories and also one new vga card 1080 ti or 2080 ??


----------



## 27MaD (Sep 7, 2018)

No , just keep it , U R good .



newtonman said:


> will i have bottleneck in 3440x1440 with 100hz monitor panel?? with my 4770K?
> 
> this is my question././
> 
> ...


No u will not get any bottleneck , this cpu has what it takes to run anything at any settings-resolution.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 7, 2018)

5 years old, do it. I would and have


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

why they  told me  that i will  have  bottlenecks?

so  will  i have bottleneck with my 4770k??> or i will have to buy  another  cpu?


----------



## Toothless (Sep 8, 2018)

Another one of these threads? Really?

Overock the chip, and leave it alone. If you really want wait for the 9xxx series and get one of those. Quit asking the same questions over and over and actually listen to people.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

i did  overclocked

my 4770 k is  4.5


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

newtonman said:


> what  you mean ??that
> l will  have botlenecks in all the kind of games?? with my 4770k?


No one said that and no one knows that, you did not specify even one game you'll be playing.You don't have to buy anything.It's whether you want to.
I already told you to stay on 4770K and see what happens,you may be fine with it for some time.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 8, 2018)

But "they" told him


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

Depends on how one handles high cpu usage in games. I absolutely hate it, seen it on many configs I had. The fps slowdowns and stutter, I'd rather shell out money to be well on the safe side but he might be fine with running a 1080Ti on 4770K.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

also i have one question if  i will sell my  asus  gtx 780  how much you believe i can sell it??

in  euros i mean


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

newtonman said:


> also i have one question if  i will sell my  asus  gtx 780  how much you believe i can sell it??
> 
> in  euros i mean



around new 1050Ti 4GB price.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

how  much??

i can sell it??  150  euros or less??


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Sep 8, 2018)

newtonman said:


> how  much??


Ever hear of Google?


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

but with  this  video i see  that  4770k and  8700k no diference 

see it  please
and tell me  your  opinion


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> he might be fine with running a 1080Ti on 4770K.


I’m absolutely fine with 4790k and 1080Ti...not much difference. He really can just keep his cpu.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

do you  have 4790k and 1080Ti. ??  
*rtwjunkie*
?

for  these  video is it worth to  update  the  4770K??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 8, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’m absolutely fine with 4790k and 1080Ti...not much difference. He really can just keep his cpu.


but at 60hz, not 100hz, it's night and day, the cpu has twice as much work to do.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

what  monitor  you haVE?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 8, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> but at 60hz, not 100hz, it's night and day, the cpu has twice as much work to do.


You may be right. No way for OP to be sure unless he upgrades GPU and monitor like he wants and then tries it.  I think you suggested that to him already too.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 8, 2018)

you mean  that  8700 k will be better in  3440x1440 with 100hz monitor panel??  from  4770K??


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 8, 2018)

Look, you have ignored much of what people have said so we start going around in circles again which is exactly why some of your other threads were closed, your 4770K @ 4.5gig should not hold a high end graphics card back, certainly not by much at 1440P the rest is obvious, if you buy the fastest CPU along with the fastest GPU it is quite likely you will get improved performance but c'mon, most everyone knows the obvious so there is no need for word play.... better..... best...…. OK etc.  IMO at 1440P with a GTX1080 (for example) there would not be a great deal of difference between an 8700K or your 4770K @ 4.5gig, maybe a little yes but ONLY YOU can decide if that difference is sufficient to warrant the additional replacement and platform cost, remember you would then need to upgrade your motherboard, ram etc...… there now you have it, thread closed.


----------

